# Maculatus or Brandtii?



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

S.Maculatus or S.Brandtii


















Thanks!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont think it's ither...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

brandtii


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BioTeAcH Posted Today, 07:31 PM
> brandtii


Agree


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

You can tell it's a brandtii because of the placement of the dorsal fin in comparison to the anal fin. The only reason I know that is because of the pinned thread by Hastatus.....


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

S. Brandtii


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No doubt in my mind a Brandtii.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks more like a GDR


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

S. brandtii.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

its a chicken.............oo wait wrong forum, i meant brantii


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

If you can draw a straight line between the tip af the dorsal and the tip of the adipose its a brandti!


----------

